# Sotradecol



## Sueprise1 (Mar 11, 2014)

I have a cardiology group that is injecting lower extremity spider veins with Sotradecol [aka tetradecyl hydrogen sulfate] but I can't seem to find the HCPCS "J" code.  Found the NDC #67457-162-02... Hate having to think of using the unlisted J3490.  Would appreciate any assistance!  Thanks!


----------



## chrisden_7 (Mar 18, 2014)

I code for extremity vein procedures and unfortunatley J3490 is the only code available for this drug, we have an internal code we use in our system that changes to J3490 and adds the NDC # for billing, hope that helps.


----------

